# pr drop test



## watch_art (Aug 15, 2012)

well - more like throwing it around the shop...
:biggrin:

polyester resin stress test - YouTube


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Heh, held up pretty well:biggrin:  They don't do nearly as well thrown against the door.  Or so I've heard.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

watch_art said:
			
		

> well - more like throwing it around the shop...
> :biggrin:
> 
> polyester resin stress test - YouTube



That held up a lot better than I expected. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 15, 2012)

That is funny and surprising.


----------



## oneptbuk (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicely done, and very scientific too!  I saw another similar video from Curtis Seebeck comparing PR and Alumilite.  Surprising how much more durable the Alumilite is.


----------



## jd99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea but if it was a good one that you had just finished and had all polished up, and it sliped out of your hands it would shatter on the first bounce. DAMHIKT :wink:


----------



## edstreet (Aug 15, 2012)

You should work with some of the mother of pearl sheets that I have used.  Very fragile stuff that is.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Yea but if it was a good one that you had just finished and had all polished up, and it sliped out of your hands it would shatter on the first bounce. DAMHIKT :wink:


*VERY TRUE*..........and that is why I have those Harbor Freight rubber floor mats under every bench and workstation.  :biggrin:  The downside is that the bounce created by the rubber mat quite often sends the piece into hiding, never to be found again!  I'd swear there is a dark hole under my lathe bench because I've dropped countless small items that I have never found.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Yea but if it was a good one that you had just finished and had all polished up, and it sliped out of your hands it would shatter on the first bounce. DAMHIKT :wink:


 


Texatdurango said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea but if it was a good one that you had just finished and had all polished up, and it sliped out of your hands it would shatter on the first bounce. DAMHIKT :wink:
> ...


 
Oh yes....don't forget the 'quick buff' before you take a pick and post it here in SOYPs.:redface:
Buffing wheel whips it out of your hand quicker than greased ligthning and smashes it into the back wall


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 15, 2012)

On the seldom occasion I screw up a PR blank so bad I can't recover, nothing is more satisfying than throwing it as hard as I can on the floor.  It is a sick pleasure.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------

